# Lets see your English saddles



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Bates Caprilli:


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

A no-name brand 90$ purchase a tack sale at the fair grounds that fits me AND my horse AND doesn't give me knee pain?! (and doesn't my gelding look just stunning in pink?? I thought so. SO doesn't approve. Told him to get his own saddle pad and hush.)


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

The first one is my Crosby dressage saddle. Love the deep seat on this one. Probably my favorite of these two saddles. The other one is a Stubben Loreley which is a suede seat Imperator. It's also a great saddle. I've always had a thing for Stubbens.  Both saddles were Ebay purchases and I think I was quite lucky with both of them.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

This is my old dressage saddle, M. Toulouse Aachen. I miss it! Sooo comfy, but doesn't fit my horse. I'm riding in an aussie now. Gosh, I've upgraded almost all of my tack since this picture a couple years ago. I'm planning on getting a Wintec Isabell dressage for rainy day rides, and I just plain miss having a narrow twist dressage saddle.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

my Ideal Ramsey


----------



## CatrinaB87 (Dec 29, 2008)

TheOtherHorse said:


> This is my old dressage saddle, M. Toulouse Aachen. I miss it! Sooo comfy, but doesn't fit my horse. I'm riding in an aussie now. Gosh, I've upgraded almost all of my tack since this picture a couple years ago. I'm planning on getting a Wintec Isabell dressage for rainy day rides, and I just plain miss having a narrow twist dressage saddle.


Did you put western stirrups on there? what a great idea if you did! That saddle looks way more comfortable for trails than my western does.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

CatrinaB87 said:


> Did you put western stirrups on there? what a great idea if you did! That saddle looks way more comfortable for trails than my western does.


I put padded wide endurance stirrups on it, and fleece covers on the stirrup leathers. Also thought about adding a sheepskin seat cover, but never got to it. It was very comfy, and quite secure too IMO.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

A couple pics of my baby:


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I ride in a Free'N'Easy, which is an english-based flex panel endurance saddle:


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Mine is a GFS saddle made in the UK...it's an older model, but is in great shape. I like it except the leathers...I'm used to aussie leathers, but if I had a proper pair of tall boots or longer chaps/proper riding tights, it might be nicer on my knees. As it is, the knees stay bruised. I also definitely need better irons! These english irons are making my feet fall asleep on trail rides right now.









But this is the saddle that I ordered to fit Luka. I hope it does!


----------

